# Adding Amp to Reciever



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

i just bought a Yamaha RX V463 5.1 Channel 525 watt Receiver..was wondering if i was able to and or should add an amp to it? thank you for the help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given this is the subwoofer part of the forum are you asking if you can add an amp to the subwoofer channel?
If you want to add an amp to any of the other channels you can not as this receiver does not have any pre-outs in order to do so.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for help just joined the forum and already messed up haha


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, I will have one of the moderators move it. 
Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

I was going to post a similar topic, but instead I think my addition to this thread will be suitable.

Emotiva has this amplifier: http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm that actually advertizes itself as a suitable amplifier to add-on to a receiver.

I was wondering this question myself then:

What outputs do I send from my receiver to a stereo amplifier to hook it up in the same way that Emotiva suggests? 

I wouldnt send my L + R speaker outputs to it right? That is already "charged"? I don't think a seperate unpowered output exists on my receiver (a Yamaha too).. 

hmmm

And finally, if my system is already set up and calibrated nicely, would using a separate power amp for the L+R channels mess that up?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only way you can hook up an external amp to a receiver is if it has "Pre-Outs" for each individual channel. What model Yamaha receiver do you have?


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

JQueen said:


> i just bought a Yamaha RX V463 5.1 Channel 525 watt Receiver..was wondering if i was able to and or should add an amp to it? thank you for the help


You do not have MCH pre-outs (only one for the subwoofer) so you cannot add an outboard amplifier to this receiver.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The only way you can hook up an external amp to a receiver is if it has "Pre-Outs" for each individual channel. What model Yamaha receiver do you have?





Ovation123 said:


> You do not have MCH pre-outs (only one for the subwoofer) so you cannot add an outboard amplifier to this receiver.


Not quite true, as a non-elegant solution could be attained with speaker level to line level converters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Line level converters are not a great way to do it and never really good quality unless you spend a fair bit of cash.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

"The *only* way you can hook up an external amp to a receiver is if it has "Pre-Outs" for each individual channel."

"You do not have MCH pre-outs (only one for the subwoofer) so you *cannot* add an outboard amplifier to this receiver."

I said it was an inelegant solution in refuting the above statements, that's all.


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

This is what i thought. Oh well!


----------

